# Homeless Hogs



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

Please take the time to visit Homeless Hogs

*The National Exotic Hedgehog Rescue + *
*Information Services Website*​ 
Previously known as "Prickly Little Fockers"

We specialise in the rescue, rehabilitation and re-homing of all types of Exotic Hedgehogs including African Pygmy Hedgehogs, Long Eared Hedgehogs, Lesser Tenrecs and Common Tenrecs, although we will take in any spiny/prickly creature.

This website is the central hub that co-ordinates, rescues and re-homes for exotic hogs throughout the UK. We rely on many volunteers around the country to give both their time and commitment, to help any unwanted, mistreated or abandoned exotic hedgehogs and their relatives.

want to know more ..........................................

Homeless Hogs


----------



## lexxiesmith (Nov 29, 2009)

Ohh brilliant website, great stuff


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Lexi I'm sure the people who set it up will appreciate that o)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im loving the new website:no1:


----------



## Choggie (Apr 27, 2009)

Looking really good.


----------



## Rowangate (Oct 6, 2009)

What a great site, Lots of information.


----------



## wriggley (Jun 23, 2008)

mmm shiny shiny

ive said before i have my own little herd but if you need help anywhere near loughborough or north devon im happy to help


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

Thankyou Wriggly. Can you Pm me your details and I will pass them on to the pannel :2thumb:


----------

